# CHE recommendations



## Koruhhh (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone! I recently got my African Pygmy Opal, and I am currently keeping her upstairs where we have a separate heating and air unit. I keep the temperature around 78-80 degrees. I really want to move her downstairs into my room, but I don’t want to use a heat lamp or a space heater... I was wondering what brand of Cermaic heat emitters is a safe and relieable source of heat for my little girl. I’ve been looking online, but so far haven’t seen many reviews about people using them in their hedgies cage, as most people who are purchasing own reptiles. Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

CHE that emits *heat* only is safe to use. Make sure it does not emit any kind of light whatsoever.


----------

